# Nature etiquette: slingshots and otherwise



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I wasn't sure where to put this question, but here goes. I am hiking in the mountains of Eastern KY today. The land is gorgeous, with caves, forests, waterfalls, etc. I always practice good 'nature etiquette' when hiking. I don't litter, I don't take arrowheads, leaves, branches, etc. from the property. I try to leave everything in its place for others to enjoy. But this time I brought a slingshot with me, and it's left me wondering, "What do I do about ammo?"

Now I can shoot steel or porcelain, both of which are biodegradeable, but both of which could also last from 50-100's of years. Is it considered poor form to go stump shooting with this ammo at state and national parks? An obvious alternative would be clay ammo that dissolves with rain. Just curious what you all think, especially those of you who are in the woods a lot or near national parks (looking at you Mojave Mo). Thanks for the help!

For today I'm gonna just shoot what I can find as I walk: rocks and acorns


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like .177 bbs and clay shot for semi-visible public use due to their small impact on the environment and non-threatening visuals.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I agree clay and 6mm just disappear and I suspect only a slingshoter would even notice a trace.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

For me, I only shoot clay outdoors. I save the steel and marbles for indoors. If I was hunting it may be a different story, but I just like to plink at targets of opportunity while walking and hiking, and the clay ammo works great for that. Little to no chance of ricochets and as mentioned, gone with the next rain. Plus the puff of dust when they disintegrate is oh so satisfying 

Big believer in leaving it as we find it.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Crazy Canuck said:


> For me, I only shoot clay outdoors. I save the steel and marbles for indoors. If I was hunting it may be a different story, but I just like to plink at targets of opportunity while walking and hiking, and the clay ammo works great for that. Little to no chance of ricochets and as mentioned, gone with the next rain. Plus the puff of dust when they disintegrate is oh so satisfying
> 
> Big believer in leaving it as we find it.


Beautiful picture. Is that near you?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

When I shoot in nature I use rocks or stones if I can find them. If not I use acorns or hickory nuts. You soon get a feel for a good rock if you shoot enough of them. Acorns and hickory nuts are too light for any distance over 20 feet.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Beautiful picture. Is that near you?


Thank you, yes. About 1.5 hours away. It's where we had lunch last Sunday  Hiked up to the lake, then around and up a bit more to the top of the waterfall. That's the creek that fed the small falls. We try to get out at least once a week when the weather cooperates.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Clay is the way!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Mikey, I like the way you think.

And I got nothing new to add this topic. But I always (when converying adults to slingshots...kids all I do is give 'em slingshot) I talk about affordability, ecological and sustainability as well as the challenge. People find this aspect intriguing.

Stump hunting is good conservation in my opinion.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Crazy Canuck said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful picture. Is that near you?
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous up there! I've never had the opportunity to visit your fine country (but I've seen it from the shores of Buffalo, NY). The wife and I are planning a roadtrip through Quebec and Newfoundland in the next year or so. With vistas like that you're gonna temp me to make it a coast to coast adventure.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyLikesIt said:
> ...


Ha! You come West and cross our way, I'd be happy to go wander in the woods with ya


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Clay and anything you find in nature - pebbles, small stones, acorns, etc.


----------

